# Curtis 1231c controller



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

albano said:


> Can i use 1x Curtis 1231c controller with 2x 9" motor, I want go direct drive no gearbox.


Can? Yep. Will it be fun? Probably not. The Curtis 1231c is too weak to handle direct drive, your acceleration will be rather sluggish, possibly on the border of unbearable.

Keep the gear box.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

To elaborate on Qer's reply, the mechanical advantage given by a gearbox/transmission is still significant. Without the mechanical advantage, you're going to have to pull down a lot more Amps. You're already looking at 3-400 A when accellerating with a normal transmission. Most people keep it in second, which is about 5:1. So assuming that a 5:1 mechanical advantage yielded 5:1 reduction in needed amperage, you're looking at 1.5-2.0k A for acceleartion on a direct drive with no gearbox or transmission, which is too large for that controller. 

Keeping the gearbox at a minimum (and the transmission is recommended) will be the only really sound and practical way to do this until more in-wheel motors like those being used on the next generation Hondas come out.


----------

